# Independent (subclass 189) Visa Application



## paraleadogg (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen about to submit my EOI via SkillSelect for an invitation to apply for an Independent (subclass 189) skilled migrant visa.

Even though I am a UK citizen I will be sitting the IELTS Test shortly which should (I hope I am not setting myself up for a fall here) take me over the 70 point mark (I have a degree etc. too).

I understand that there is no guarantee that I will be invited to apply for a visa and that is the basis of my question.....

I have to pay AUD3060 upfront. How common is it to then not even be invited to apply? 

Handing over that kind of cash with no assurances kind of makes me uneasy.

Is there a certain period that the EOI lasts? Or could you (in theory) be invited several years down the line?

I have had a scout round but I can't really find anything to give an idea of how successful this route [potentially] is or a percentage / idea of the number of applicants who have paid and not heard anything back?

Are they then out of pocket?

Anyone have any experience? Thoughts to share?

Regards
Robi


----------



## paraleadogg (May 29, 2013)

Nothing?? : (


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hay! Why you're leaving UK. UK is amazing country with beauty but not economically right now.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen about to submit my EOI via SkillSelect for an invitation to apply for an Independent (subclass 189) skilled migrant visa.

Even though I am a UK citizen I will be sitting the IELTS Test shortly which should (I hope I am not setting myself up for a fall here) take me over the 70 point mark (I have a degree etc. too). 

*If you look at the skillselect reports, a lot of people with only 60 points were invited, so if you do have 70 points, your chance to be invited is comparatively high. Having said that, the invitation is also subject to your occupation ceiling. Please go read Skillselect pages for more concrete, detailed information. *

_Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa_



I understand that there is no guarantee that I will be invited to apply for a visa and that is the basis of my question.....

I have to pay AUD3060 upfront. How common is it to then not even be invited to apply? 
Handing over that kind of cash with no assurances kind of makes me uneasy.

*You do not need to pay a thing for your EOI submission, but after you are invited and lodging your online visa application to DIAC, that is when you have to pay for your application fee.*

Is there a certain period that the EOI lasts? Or could you (in theory) be invited several years down the line?

* Yes. Just to quote from that Skillselect page "If you are invited to apply for this visa, you will then have 60 days in which to lodge your online application. Your invitation letter will explain the lodgment process you should follow. You can be in or outside Australia when you lodge your application." *

I have had a scout round but I can't really find anything to give an idea of how successful this route [potentially] is or a percentage / idea of the number of applicants who have paid and not heard anything back?

*Keep on reading as I can see you have not done much reading about this new system; i would recommend starting from DIAC's skillselect pages, its FAQs and threads on skillselect on this forum. Friends on this forum will be your companions while you are actually going along different stages. You can always ask questions on this forum of course; that way, you will have a better insight into the whole process* 

Are they then out of pocket?

Anyone have any experience? Thoughts to share?

Regards
Robi

* Hope that helps.  *


----------



## paraleadogg (May 29, 2013)

- Hi, thanks a lot - that's really useful. Yeah - sorry i was under the impression you had to pay upon submission of your EOI (doh). I know see that you pay when (or IF) an invitation to apply is offered. I have read up on it quite a bit but to be honest it is a bit of a minefield of information so apologies. So any idea of the chance of being rejected once an invite to apply is offered and an application submitted? Is it common?

@workawesome - Hi, the UK is great but i have always fancied Australia. Similar culture (judging from the aussies i have met over the years) but a better standard of living. I have lived abroad before (in norway) and just feel I need a fresh start and a new challenge in my life. I am also a qualified PADI divemaster and LOVE diving - and the UK is far too cold for me haha ; )


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

It is natural that we all want an easy way and I totally understand that. 

Please have a look at these threads which may clear some of your doubts.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5-how-apply-189-visa-through-skillselect.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/138097-reasons-visa-rejection.html






paraleadogg said:


> - Hi, thanks a lot - that's really useful. Yeah - sorry i was under the impression you had to pay upon submission of your EOI (doh). I know see that you pay when (or IF) an invitation to apply is offered. I have read up on it quite a bit but to be honest it is a bit of a minefield of information so apologies. So any idea of the chance of being rejected once an invite to apply is offered and an application submitted? Is it common?
> 
> @workawesome - Hi, the UK is great but i have always fancied Australia. Similar culture (judging from the aussies i have met over the years) but a better standard of living. I have lived abroad before (in norway) and just feel I need a fresh start and a new challenge in my life. I am also a qualified PADI divemaster and LOVE diving - and the UK is far too cold for me haha ; )


----------



## paraleadogg (May 29, 2013)

- Again thanks. Will take a look through all that........I am just a bit apprehensive that's all.

I am a UK citizen (born and bred), no criminal record, sound financial background, a degree in IT (senior developer), 6 years commercial experience, I [will] have an IELTS, I am being assessed by the ACS, I have a clean bill of health, am migrating alone (no children, wife etc) and i can provide all the necessary documentation etc.

But I am just paranoid about being rejected for some reason lol. Probably just cos I want it pretty bad I guess

Thanks for the advice

Fingers crossed


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

*how to Pay visa application charge for sub class 189*

hi Robi,

I have been invited to apply for 189 visa in last round of skillselect conducted on 16-Sep-13. I have uploaded my data on visa application but I am stuck at payment page. My credit card/debit card only has limit of AUD1600 in one go & I have to pay AUD 6100.
Can I pay this amount in chunks of AUD 1600? 

any better idea about the payment being made in small chunks rather in a single go?


----------



## N L (Sep 29, 2013)

paraleadogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a UK citizen about to submit my EOI via SkillSelect for an invitation to apply for an Independent (subclass 189) skilled migrant visa.
> 
> ...


Hello there,
You only pay the fees after you get invited


----------



## N L (Sep 29, 2013)

imranhassan852 said:


> hi Robi,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa in last round of skillselect conducted on 16-Sep-13. I have uploaded my data on visa application but I am stuck at payment page. My credit card/debit card only has limit of AUD1600 in one go & I have to pay AUD 6100.
> Can I pay this amount in chunks of AUD 1600?
> ...


you pay in one shot


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Hi All*

I have applied for a 189 subclass visa, I have cleared IELTS with 7 in each band and have received ACS positive. I am qualifying with 60 points, by what time could I expect the results.

Please advice if any suggestions.

Thank you,


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

"Hi All, may u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.

I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
systems engineer) from the ACS and also my Bachelors degree has been assessed as
comparable to an Australian degree by the ACS.

I am getting the following points that gives me a total of 60 points that is reqd.
I am luking at subclass 189 visa.

Age - 30 points
English Language Ability (IELTS) - 10 points
Overseas Employment (India) - 5 points
Qualifications (As assessed by the ACS) - 15 points. Total 60 points.

May you please suggest me if I shud be going for 189 or 190 visa? Thanks.

Also may u please tell me how much funds shud be shown when we r applying for the
subclass 189 and subclass 190 visa plz?

I have recently submitted the Expression of Interest for subclass 189 only as I
was told that I cannot apply for 189 and 190 at the same time. For subclass 190 I
was getting 65 and for subclass 189 I am getting 60. My agent told me to go for
subclass 189.... just wondering is it was the right move I made. I'm hoping to get
an invite soon at the earliest.

Your help will go a long way. Thank you.

Mr Good Guy."


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> "Hi All, may u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.
> 
> I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
> bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
> ...


189 vs 190
189 allows you to work anywhere in Oz. No Boundations thus, your possibilities of employment are enormous. Whereas in 190 you will have to stay in the nominated state only. You may not get work and thus will end you lying in the Odd Jobs.

If you have the required points and the skills that Oz needs... you must try 189. I think its the best one. 

But if Occupational Cielings for your AZNSCO code is a problem and you think you may not be invited, then you may try 190. 

But your first priority should be 189.

~gd


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

HELLO EVERYONE

my visa application has finally been lodged and I have attached docs as well. Plz guide me whether I need to attach following docs as well:
1. Form 80
2- My CNIC

further, do I neeed to attach color scanned copy of original docs or attested copy as well.


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

imranhassan852 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> my visa application has finally been lodged and I have attached docs as well. Plz guide me whether I need to attach following docs as well:
> 1. Form 80
> ...


Its better to upload form 80 as co may ask for it. Dibp suggest to upload attested copies of all documents, however, color scan may also do the job.

All the best!


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

Please give me information about 489 visa..Thanks


----------



## sblive (Feb 24, 2014)

Seniors,

I would also like to include my spouse as well minor daughter in my application.

What all extra documents do I need to get ready for them(apart from marriage certificate and birth certificate).

Also, do my spouse needs to undergo any test such as IELTS.

Please guide.

Regards,
Sharad


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

sblive said:


> Seniors,
> 
> I would also like to include my spouse as well minor daughter in my application.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharad,

All people included in the application (other than main applicant), who are over 16 years of age must have attained at least 4.5 band score-over all in IELTS (before the grant????). Other wise you may need to pay AUD4885 per person as the second installment.

An excerpt from Skill select site ( Visa Pricing Table) regarding this is given below.

*For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second installment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second installment is nil.*


Hope this helps...

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All
we are planning to aply for sub class 189, but my hubby is not getting experience certificate from his current employer, can any one guide us on what can be done about it? his profile matches with ICT business analyst and he has his last company experience letter


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

*subclass 189*

Hi All

pl guide through in receiving an experience certificate from current employer to apply for skills select, the current employer says you receive that only when you are an ex-employee,,for skills select we need that,,,applying for subclass 189,


----------



## rajesh331 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tejil said:


> Hi All
> 
> pl guide through in receiving an experience certificate from current employer to apply for skills select, the current employer says you receive that only when you are an ex-employee,,for skills select we need that,,,applying for subclass 189,


Hi Tejil,

No need to worry on that front. The documents required regarding your current employment are:

Joining Letter
Confirmation letter
Increment/ Promotion Letters
A referral letter from boss/ colleague listing out your duties and responsibilities for the current role (This must be on the company letter head only)
Pay slips for the last 6 months are so... to prove that you are still working for this employer

The referral letter need not be from HR only, any one who is working closely with you can provide it, but it MUST be on the company letter head only.

Hope this helps...

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

Dear Rajesh

thanks a million...



rajesh331 said:


> Hi Tejil,
> 
> No need to worry on that front. The documents required regarding your current employment are:
> 
> ...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Tejil,
> 
> No need to worry on that front. The documents required regarding your current employment are:
> 
> ...


Actually if you can not get it on company letter head - you can have your manager include all these details in a statutory declaration (on stamp paper).


----------



## ombretta75 (Jun 22, 2014)

imranhassan852 said:


> hi Robi,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa in last round of skillselect conducted on 16-Sep-13. I have uploaded my data on visa application but I am stuck at payment page. My credit card/debit card only has limit of AUD1600 in one go & I have to pay AUD 6100.
> Can I pay this amount in chunks of AUD 1600?
> ...


I'm assuming you've gotten around this by now, but I thought I'd reply nonetheless in case others have this issue. Credit card companies and banks will often increase your spending ceiling upon request if you explain that you need to make a specific purchase. They may or may not ask for documentation to do so, but typically as long as you have the funds, they will find a way to help you.

I hope that's helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## oh_mss (Jul 6, 2014)

Good day to all,

I'm planning to apply for visa under subclass 189.

I have an associate degree with enough working experience in metallurgy which is on the SOL. Meanwhile, I have a degree in Business and Management, too.

Here, I'd like to ask, if I apply for assessment and visa just via my associate degree and apply for 189 skilled immigration, after moving to Australia, do I have to work *only* in metallurgy field or I can go for any other works, including my business management degree? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

189 is an open Visa which allows you to do anything you want (except criminal activities ) anywhere across Australia....


oh_mss said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for visa under subclass 189.
> 
> ...


----------



## oh_mss (Jul 6, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> 189 is an open Visa which allows you to do anything you want (except criminal activities ) anywhere across Australia....


It's great, then. Thanks a lot


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

Check with bank they should be able to change your international transaction limit for debit card if there is a sufficient balance


----------



## oh_mss (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm a bit (or more) confused with the Point system. I have a related associate degree for the field (metallurgist) I'm applying. However, I've a bachelor degree for an UNrelated major (Business and Management). So, do I get extra points for any unrelated unrelated qualifications?

Cheers!


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Subclass 189 with 60 points*

Hi All,

Please help me with my query at the earliest as I am in the verge for applying for ACS in next 2 days.

1. S/W Tester - 60 points - EOI Rejected - VIC SS
2. Can I now go with ACS for S/W Engineer roles and apply for 189 with 60 points? What are my chances of getting the positive invite. 
3. Want to file for EOI before Dec 15,2014 so that my application will be in pool.

Seeking the right guidance as I qualify only with 60 points and 189 being on pro-rata basis, I am afraid if my application would be picked by the pool. 

Experts please help me its urgent kindly reply soon.

Regards,
Archana


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,

Same standard reply from VIC. Many of my friends who had applied with 75 points for S/W Tester 261314 - VIC SS have got it rejected.

They said that they have received many applications and finally the EOI was rejected in 16th week.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sure.

Age - 25 points
Qualification - BE(E&C) - 15 points
Work Experience - 11 years(4 years deducted,8 months deducted for Sydney experience) - 10 points
IELTS - 10 points (Band 7 - R7.5 L7.5 W7 S7 O-7.5)

189 - No state sponsorship - 0 points


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you so much.
Was just awaiting for this positive sign as I need to spend money again on ACS.

Wait is not a problem but should get a positive invite.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sol & csol 261313


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

S/W Tester - 261314
S/W Engineer - 261313

Also 261314 is temporarily suspended till Jan 2015 for VIC.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Age - 25 points
> Qualification - BE(E&C) - 15 points
> ...


Every S/w tester 261314 is doing it these days. Since they have no way out every 261314ers get reassessed as 261313 & they have been successfully assessed as 261313.

Docs that you will present to ACS 261313 has to be in sync with R & R of 261313. I wouldn't recommend you use the same docs that you used to get assessed under 261314 else might end up in negative assessment.

With 60 points (261313) you might or might not get invitation in DEC but first round of Jan you'll find the invitation for sure. For 60 pointers it takes 2 to 3 rounds and you are yet to get new ACS assessment for 261313.

Go for it 261314 & 261313 are closely related.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you again.

Yes as you said my R & R are different and have my different set of Reference Letters with Notary for the same.

Planned below
1.Filing for ACS - 261313(SW Engineer) on 27-Nov-2014
2.Hopefully to receive ACS assessment by 10-Dec-2014
3. EOI by 15-Dec-2014

As stated by you 2-3 rounds would easily take me to April 2015. Hopefully to get the invite by May-June 2015.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well as of now ACS takes less than 2 weeks for assessment. Process is quick now.
One of my friend got it in 3 days and other in 5 days.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> Yes as you said my R & R are different and have my different set of Reference Letters with Notary for the same.
> 
> ...


Invitations are held twice every months on 2nd and 4th Mondays.
As soon as you recieve ACS assessment file your EOI.
You dont need 5 days to file EOI . It literally takes 10 mins to do it.
Every month has 2 rounds say you apply before 1st round in dec you ll get invite by 1st round in Jan or max by 2nd round. 
I dont understand what made you calculate that you ll get invited by April 2015.(thats like 12 rounds away)
I think you need more knowledge on invitations . Follow this link SkillSelect
Invitation rounds tab


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> I thought ACS took 3 months for assessment


My assessment took 3.5 months. LOL
These days they do it max 2 weeks or earlier.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies.

Will keep you posted about the progress. Appreciate the guidance and help.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I got a positive invite today for Subclass 189 today. Feeling happy and top of the world )))
Thanks all for the help and right guidance.
ACS - 27/11/2014 got assessment result on 11/12/2014.
EOI Submitted(60 points) - 12/12/2014(Software Engineer)
Invite - 19/12/2014


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the CO allocation timelines along with the Grant for 189 category- Australia.
Also do we need to upload the Tax documents for all the years of exp(ACS has approved)?????

Subclass:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
Total Points : 60 
Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014 
Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014 
PCC - 05/Jan/2015 
Medicals : 31/Dec/2014 
CO Allocation: ??????
Visa Grant : ??????

Regards,
Archana


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the CO allocation timelines along with the Grant for 189 category- Australia.
Do we need to upload the Tax return documents for all the years of experience(which ACS approved). Kindly suggest.

Subclass:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
Total Points : 60 
Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014 
Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014 
PCC - 05/Jan/2015 
Medicals : 31/Dec/2014 
CO Allocation: ??????
Visa Grant : ??????

Regards,
Archana


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been asked to provide evidence of employment letter with payslips or tax statement from 2006 - 2011, i tried my best to get these docs and could end up only with tax statements and bank statement from 2007 - 2011.

Can someone suggest whether this would be fine if i can submit tax statement and bank statement for 2007 - 2011 against 2006-2011, altogether i could nt find for year 2006.

Pls someone help me with your experiences and advices, at the earliest, which could help me to react faster that i can do, before my CO gets into review of my application.


Thanks
Sri


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dear All seniors,

I am sorry beucase this questions may not belong to this thread. But I am desperately in need of help.. 

I am 33 mechanical engineer and applying visa 189. I want to include my younger sis 27 year old as a dependent relative. She is full time student, lives with me and i support her financially. My parents have passed away and there is no other sibling who can support her. I have all proofs. 

My only concern is, if CO is not satisfied with the proofs, will I be given change to drop her application or will CO directly reject my application without informing me? 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Please do not spam by posting same question in multiple threads. Have some patience someone will respond.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

This forum is for those who need help and to help each other. If you see my profile, I help many people as much as I can. 

Getting visa approved and migrating to another country is one of the biggest decisions and biggest milestone in life. i collect as much information as possible. So if i feel that response from one thread is not sufficient, I will post in more than one thread. After all, that's the purpose of this forum. 

With all due respect, if you feel that my sincere question is spam, then your response to my question with negative attitude is nothing more than a junk either. It takes a few seconds to type my question and you took up the same space in this thread to respond to me. 

I am sorry, but you really need to change your attitute. Thank you.




rameshkd said:


> Please do not spam by posting same question in multiple threads. Have some patience someone will respond.


----------



## LassyS (Jun 26, 2015)

Dear All,

I need your inputs in my case.

I have 60 points including partner points for the Programmer ANZSCO code.
My Partner also has 60 points including partner points for the Analyst ANZSCO code.

Ques 1: Is it okay if we create two EOI with different primary applicants as we both have equal points but under different ANZSCO code.

Ques 2: Are we able to claim partner points if we fall under different ANZSCO code. ACS is our accessing authority and we both got positive assessment. Our code falls under SOL list.

Please help us ASAP.

Thanks,


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Answers inline


LassyS said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your inputs in my case.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG2AUS (Mar 16, 2015)

Some couple I know have independently applied and both got approval without any issues.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got the Invite for 189 and have 2 months time for applying the Visa.
Have included spouse and Child in the EOI i submitted. However, can I proceed with only myself applying for PR as dependent documents are not yet ready??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

seledi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the Invite for 189 and have 2 months time for applying the Visa.
> Have included spouse and Child in the EOI i submitted. However, can I proceed with only myself applying for PR as dependent documents are not yet ready??
> ...


Yes, you can, but still will have to mention both of them as non-migrating dependents.
Only documents to prove dependency are: For spouse: just the marriage certificate, and for child: birth certificate showing both of you as the parents. Don't you have these and/or can't you get these under 2 months' time before visa lodgement?


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

Keeda,

Thanks for the reply...I believe i can get those intime.
Just to make sure I posted the question


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.

I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups. 
Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link. 

The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
a) Her spouse name 
b) her signature. 
c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.

1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?

2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport while my visa is under processing stage?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.
> 
> I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups.
> Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link.
> ...


Yes, form 929 it is for change of passport in both the scenarios- either during visa processing or after visa grant. Additionally, there is a link "Change of passport details" on the right in your immiAccount. Use that one too. Nothing else to be done and no need to contact DIBP regarding it.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Thankyou all*



KeeDa said:


> Yes, form 929 it is for change of passport in both the scenarios- either during visa processing or after visa grant. Additionally, there is a link "Change of passport details" on the right in your immiAccount. Use that one too. Nothing else to be done and no need to contact DIBP regarding it.


So can i fill the form 929 and upload it like how i did with my documents? Is that right if not plz correct me.

And one more issue is i have uploaded an AFP australian police certificate where my name is a bit misplaced and unknowingly i have uploaded it. Now i am applying for another one where my name will be corrected. How to sort out this issue of in accurate uploaded document? 

Thanks in advance and appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> So can i fill the form 929 and upload it like how i did with my documents? Is that right if not plz correct me.
> 
> And one more issue is i have uploaded an AFP australian police certificate where my name is a bit misplaced and unknowingly i have uploaded it. Now i am applying for another one where my name will be corrected. How to sort out this issue of in accurate uploaded document?
> 
> Thanks in advance and appreciated.


Yes, upload it using the independent "Attach Documents" button on the top. Choose the category as "Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details"

I am not sure about the AFP thing, but if I were you, I would upload the correct one with a slightly different description this time to let them know that this is the correct and latest one. Maybe name the pdf file too accordingly.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks keeda you have cleared lot of my doubts related to my application. But i have one more question which i am a bit confused of.

1) My wife is my dependent in my application and she needs to prove her functional language skills. She got the letter from her college saying that her graduate degree is thought in English which is the medium of instruction. 

My doubt is when i am trying to attach for the document it only gives the drop down list of all exams but not Medium of instruction letter directly. So how can i upload the MOI to the application. There is one more option called OTHERS(specify). Is this the place which i can upload the letter to.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> Thanks keeda you have cleared lot of my doubts related to my application. But i have one more question which i am a bit confused of.
> 
> 1) My wife is my dependent in my application and she needs to prove her functional language skills. She got the letter from her college saying that her graduate degree is thought in English which is the medium of instruction.
> 
> My doubt is when i am trying to attach for the document it only gives the drop down list of all exams but not Medium of instruction letter directly. So how can i upload the MOI to the application. There is one more option called OTHERS(specify). Is this the place which i can upload the letter to.


Upload it under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of", "Other (specify)" and specify the description accordingly. I mentioned somewhat like "Evidence of functional English - letter from institution".


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Upload it under "Language Ability - English, Evidence of", "Other (specify)" and specify the description accordingly. I mentioned somewhat like "Evidence of functional English - letter from institution".


I checked and checked and finally wanted to confirm under which Evidence Type i can add the Medium of Instruction letter. 

Evidence Type--> Language Ability-Other than English, Evidence of--> Letter/statement-Education Institution. 

Is this the link i can use to upload my MOI file specifically(But it said Other than English not sure it is appropriate)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hnmn4444 said:


> I checked and checked and finally wanted to confirm under which Evidence Type i can add the Medium of Instruction letter.
> 
> Evidence Type--> *Language Ability-Other than English*, Evidence of--> Letter/statement-Education Institution.
> 
> Is this the link i can use to upload my MOI file specifically(But it said Other than English not sure it is appropriate)


I too think it is not the right category for reasons highlighted in red above.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.

I have submitted my EOI on 08/Jun/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
Original PTE score: L-62, R-54, S - 59, W-61
In EOI submitted as: L-62, R-54, S - 61, W-59 ( Reading and Writing scores got interchanged)

So please let me know if we correct the PTE score my EOI date will be changed or remains same. As this is just an edit and total points claimed wont affect, I hope my EOI submitted will not change.

Please suggest me ASAP. As this is killing me now.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have got my direct grant on yesterday, for which the credit goes to the wonderful members of this site.

at times I was totally confused, when they assisted me by providing moral boosting and even with guiding s regarding the submission of documents.

my journey started at the end of the dec 2014.

Its been a journey filled with tension and queries

with uncertainty and probability......

God helped me, and next to him, this site.

My advice to those who are standing in the queue :-

"The prospectors explored the path....

thats why, there is Gold......."

keep the faith and wishes burning.....

Thank you all


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my direct grant on yesterday, for which the credit goes to the wonderful members of this site.
> 
> ...



Congrates Moor for getting direct grant of your visa and i think you are relived from stress. I wish you all the best for your further steps.

Please help people like me in the processing of visa with your own experience so that it might be helpful to many. Thanks and appreciated.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 08/Jun/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
> ...



Hi Bharat English language scores contribute a lot to achieve your visa. Your EOI needs to be changed. If your points remain the same as before when you make a correction in your EOI the date of effect and time wont change. And also check if you change your score which are misplaced satisfy your language requirements. Go to the immi.gov.au site and check it prior to your correction.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my direct grant on yesterday, for which the credit goes to the wonderful members of this site.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best for future.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

My dependent passport name has changed and her maiden name is replaced with spouse name. My visa is under process now and i have to change the passport details in middle of processing. so I have to fill up Form 929 to intimate the changes of passport to DIBP. 

Now in the Form 929 in question 12 it was asked

Is the name in your passport different to what you have previously advised the department?
So My answer is YES so i was asked to submit Evidence of name change.

What is the Evidence of Name Change in my case? Am only having my Marriage certificate (is it evidence used for the spouse name change.)


And also the form asks 

Details of other passports held by the applicant?

Does the above question mean the old passport details.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,
I am a new member to this forum but have been following the valuable posts for quite some time. I have some confusion regarding my points. I'm not sure if this is the correct thread to post it (I dont have privileges to create a new thread).

I got a positive result from ACS last week. As per the results, I can claim 5 points for my experience after October 2015. I have scheduled my PTE-A for October 12 (I have registered for one in August but couldn't write the exam because of a name mismatch and lost my 10k on it  ). 
Without my experience points, I currently have 45 points (Age and Qualification). If I get 10 from PTE, and 5 from experience after October, I can submit my EOI with 60 points for 189(for 261312).
My question is, for getting an invite for 189 Visa, is 60 points enough ? or, should I target for 20 points from PTE to make it 65 or 70 ? All the posts I have seen regarding this are from 2013. I would like to get an update based on the current situations.
Also, how to check the occupation ceiling for 261312 ? The result on SkillSelect is remaining on the same digits for a couple of weeks. So, I am not sure if I am seeing the correct one.
Can anyone please help me here ?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all,

My partner just completed her PhD studies (Dept. of Chemistry) from Pakistan. Now we are interested to apply for 189 visa. we dont anything about anything about the Immigration process.

First we need to asses our degree and experience from VETASSES.


Could you please help us to calculate the points.

1.Age: 30
2. Studies 20
3. experience 5 ( i am not sure, PhD duration is consider as work experience)
4. Partner 5 (will gives IELTS and wiil go through relvent assessment) 
5. IELTS 0 or 10 (it depends on luck) 

where we can get some additional points ??

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have got my PR approved (189-261313) lat week. The must first entry date mentioned is : 18th March 2017.

Now, here I got a scenario : My current employer want to send me to USA for 6 months. It would be sometime starting from next month or so.

So, my query is : Can i apply for visa for another country(USA) and go there before I do this first entry to Australia ? Is there any implication ?

Regards
Biswa


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

*75 points for 189*

Hi All,

I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. I had filed my EOI with 55+5 first in Feb. But updated with new scored on April 11th. Is it true that April 12th round has touched the ceiling for 261313? Any idea about 26th invitation round as well? Can I expect 189? 

Regards
Arthi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Aarthee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. I had filed my EOI with 55+5 first in Feb. But updated with new scored on April 11th. Is it true that April 12th round has touched the ceiling for 261313? Any idea about 26th invitation round as well? Can I expect 189?
> 
> ...


i assume very less chances for getting invited in today's round.

but with 75 points you may get lucky if they think of sending the remaining 4-5 invites

good luck


----------



## tdawg32 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am just starting the 189 visa application process, starting with the skills assessment. I have done tons of research. I am currently in Australia but only on a visitor visa at the moment, which expires in March, but also have to keep leaving every 3 months, which would be January when my 3 months is up again. I know the process can take a long time and I am debating just going home to the US while I submit and go through the process. I know you can lodge the visa, once invited, from outside of Australia, but can I come back on a visitor visa to get s bridging visa and start working incecmy visa application is lodged? And will this leavingvandcre-entering mess the process up for me in any way?


----------

